# New Look 555 with good price



## Bash (Feb 3, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190194344932


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

That pink 555 has been re-listed at least 4 times.

He is persistant.


----------

